# With which fish Female betta is compatable in the same tank?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I had / have 3 female bettas in my 30Gl tank and I'm trying to mix them with other fish. In the same tank I have cherry barbs, neons, rummy nose tetras and guppies. The barbs, neons and tetras looks fine but guppies I always find (specialty males) with torn tails and lately I noticed dead females and I also noticed that one of the bettas trying to attack my guppies sometimes. I originally put 3 bettas in this tank with the guppies and after added other fish. One of bettas died and I bought another betta. Looks like that the betta I bought last is more aggressive as I saw it's attacking other fish. I removed it and put in the separate container. One of the bettas that I bought originally looks like does not bather anybody and one was somewhat aggressive as i saw it attacking dead or sick fish but now I don't see it anymore and I think it got killed by the new betta. Right now I only have one betta left in the tank and wondering if I should keep it there or remove as well ? And should I add more bettas or better not ?


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

If your remaining betta is fine with the other inhabitants, then I say you're fine with leaving it in. In my experience, bettas don't usually do well with guppies because they get them confused for other bettas and will attack them. If you have any colourful guppies left, I would say to remove them and put them in another container. Your lone female betta will be fine on her own with the other tank inhabitants. I highly DO NOT recommend adding any more female bettas. Female bettas usually will fight with each other if they are not put into a tank at the same time. Meaning, if you add any more bettas now, they will only serve to fight with each other.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

theeyrietrainer said:


> If your remaining betta is fine with the other inhabitants, then I say you're fine with leaving it in. In my experience, bettas don't usually do well with guppies because they get them confused for other bettas and will attack them. If you have any colourful guppies left, I would say to remove them and put them in another container. Your lone female betta will be fine on her own with the other tank inhabitants. I highly DO NOT recommend adding any more female bettas. Female bettas usually will fight with each other if they are not put into a tank at the same time. Meaning, if you add any more bettas now, they will only serve to fight with each other.


Thank you. I actually found my missing betta. It came out minute I removed the new one. They both was put together in the tank at the same time. And yes my guppies are very colorful. Can I add more guppies or should I remove one of the bettas first ?


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

I would remove all bettas from the tank if I were to add more guppies. You may have to keep the betta females in separate containers from now on. Or you can remove all the guppies and try adding the bettas together at the same time again but watch them carefully, because if that does not work you will want to remove them again.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

theeyrietrainer said:


> I would remove all bettas from the tank if I were to add more guppies. You may have to keep the betta females in separate containers from now on. Or you can remove all the guppies and try adding the bettas together at the same time again but watch them carefully, because if that does not work you will want to remove them again.


Those two females wore always together with most of the guppies since I put fish in this tank. I did add some guppies after but most of them after I added 3rd betta.


----------

